# ممكن الكود دة



## pola (9 سبتمبر 2006)

انا كنت عايز اضع كود ترجمة الى الانجليزى فى المواقع

بيحيث يختار الزائر علابى و لا انجليزى

عندما يدخل الى الموقع

ارجو الرد عليا بسرعة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 سبتمبر 2006)

للاسف يا بولا كود مش هينفع لازم اسكريبت و اسكريبت محتاج قواعد بيانات 

لو انت عاوز الاسكريبت هديهولك


----------



## pola (10 سبتمبر 2006)

دلوقتى يعنى لازم ارفع قاعدة بيانات على المساحة

و لا ممكن تضاف الى الموقع على طووول


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 سبتمبر 2006)

وريني الموقع فين يا بولا وانا هقولك ينفع ولا لا


----------



## pola (10 سبتمبر 2006)

فى التوقيع

الموقع العلمى


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 سبتمبر 2006)

للاسف مش ينفع يا بولا لان انت حاطط علي استضافه مش قد كدا 

خد الموقع ده وحاول تعمل عليه موقعك http://www.freehostia.com

ده جميل جدا 

ومحاولة جميله للرابط بين الويب بيج ميكر و الفرونت بيج


----------



## pola (10 سبتمبر 2006)

يعنى ينفع علية الترجمة


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 سبتمبر 2006)

اكيد


----------



## pola (10 سبتمبر 2006)

كل ما ادخل اسجل فية بيقولى

غير مسموح

احتمال مش راضى ال ip


----------



## Yes_Or_No (10 سبتمبر 2006)

علي العموم ممكن اعملك كود اي فرام من اي موقع و تحطه في صفحه عندك


هحاول اعملهالك


----------



## pola (11 سبتمبر 2006)

معلش انا ها تعبك معايا

بس انا شغال دلوقتى فى ترجمتة 

بس ها ياخز وقت  لانة زى ما شوفت فيى صفحات كتير و معلومات علمية كلها

ربنا معاك و معايا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (12 سبتمبر 2006)

عندك في المرفقات ملف في ملفين 

ارفعم في فولدر لوحدهم و افتح الفولدر هتلاقي عندك خدمه الترجمة في موقعك


----------



## men@ elgm@l (7 فبراير 2007)

ممتاز جدا عملكم الرب يبارك عمالكم


----------

